# 11 HP Coleman Generator with muffler mod



## QuickRick (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys and girls, 

I love my little Coleman generator. I have found that there are many ways to make it do the job when the power is out. By locating it in the garage (detached from my house), I can safely and quietly run the device without a risk of theft. With proper ventilation the generator doesn't overheat and the carbon monoxide gets to escape safely. 

The best mod that I have done involves mounting a Suzuki muffler off of a Haybusa to my Tecumseh motor. It reduced the decibels measured by over 10, which is a bunch. I posted the photos on the Power Equipment gallery here. 


Some great muffler mod information is also on Joels site: http://http://joelsgarage.blogspot.com/2006/03/quiet-generator-muffler.html


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

I also have a 5000 watt generator that is loud and sometime back I was looking into a different muffler modification. And, the points you have shared here are really great for muffle mod. Just like to add that a simple muffler mod can dramatically increase power and even life.


----------

